# Pic from Thunder-5 military maneuvers



## Polar (Dec 17, 2004)

Gallery pic from Thunder-5 military maneuvers in Iran http://www.iranian.com/PhotoDay/2004/July/ma1.html


----------



## rotorwash (Dec 18, 2004)

As usual Polar, you find the most fascinating pictures.  I wonder if the guy in #10 always loads his rifle with the muzzle in the dirt.


----------

